# Pela and the 2.0 T engine



## danbike (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone with experience on using an extractor on the 2.0 turbo motor? 

Second question, can you get at the oil filter housing with out pulling the underside cover?


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

on my 2.0 FSI, no matter how hard I try I can only get 3L using my 6.5L oil extractor...waste of money for me


----------

